# fog chiller



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i think i need a bigger pipe than garden hose also it gets flimsy when hot what should i use instead ???


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Can you use pvc pipe?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

If u cant use pvc, check out the some washer house or perhaps heater house for cars.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

use3" pvc but itll be a pretty penny


edit: typo


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

must be regional because 3" isn't but about .10 more per foot than 2" around here but I wouldn't use more than 2" on the outlet for the fog chiller - and 1" for the inlet.


----------

